# Anybody use a Diy bed liner kit for your truck ?



## Pallet Pete (Sep 21, 2012)

I have done so much research into diy bedliners that I have discovered they all seem good if you prep right. I would however like others to weigh in with there experiences on this topic. Duplicolor makes two bed liners one cheap low end and the other higher end with kevlar for strength. My hitch on my restoration was so rusty that I ground it down used rust converter and then rust encapsulator paint then top coated with three layers of Duplicolor Bed Armor with Kevlar. It sure seems to be strong and my hitch looks like new too ! The Ranger is going to get the floors coated with bed coating in place of the carpet then have deep rubber mats where the feet go just cuz we live in Michigan land of salt ,snow and of course spring and fall mud. I am sick of cleaning the carpet's . The truck bed is going to get bed lined s well but I would like to know what you guys used and how it worked out before I go farther as they all seem to be right in the same price range . 


Duplicolor Bed Armor 100 usd
Duplicolor Bed Coating 59 usd 

Rustoleum Professional Truck Bed Coating 100 usd 
Rustoleum Truck Bed Coating 59 usd 

Gator Bed Coating 119 usd 

Herculiner 89 usd 

Bondo Bed Liner Kit 115 usd 

Pete


----------



## jeepmedic (Sep 21, 2012)

I did herculiner in the inside of my old Jeep. We did all the prep work, and it has not held up well. I cant imagine it working very well for a truck bed that actually gets used like a truck.

Some other jeep guys I know have used Raptorliner with excellent success. I personally have not used it.

I used the cheap spray can Duplicolor liner on the the kick panels on my 4 door jeep, and it held up well, but I dont think it was good enough for doing a truck bed.

Honestly, we had our Ram truck Linex'd professionally and that stuff is indestructible. Concrete, dozens of cords of wood, gravel...and not even a scratch in it. The bed even has dents in it, but the Linex has held up awesome over the past 4 years we have had it. Only downside is its about $400-500 bucks for a truck bed


----------



## festerw (Sep 23, 2012)

Never used it myself but Monstaliner is supposed to be pretty good.

http://monstaliner.com/


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2012)

jeepmedic said:


> I did herculiner in the inside of my old Jeep. We did all the prep work, and it has not held up well. I cant imagine it working very well for a truck bed that actually gets used like a truck.
> 
> Some other jeep guys I know have used Raptorliner with excellent success. I personally have not used it.
> 
> ...


Closer to $600 here and LineX isn't sold around here. Rhino and Ultimate are big here. Have had both, prefer the Rhino, held up better. The Ultimate in both of my current trucks will peel from scrapes with mowers and other machinery. Stands up well to concrete, wood, mulch, etc. but I'm real careful with a shovel in the bed.

I use the Rust Oleum rattle can bed liner and once cured, it works pretty good for light duty stuff like kick panels and floors. Use it in tool boxes and turned the lid of my parts washer into a usable table surface with it. Would recommend you seriously consider a professional spray on for daily use in a truck bed.


----------



## Shaun (Sep 27, 2012)

I used the Herculiner in my Silverado bed.  From everything I read, the prep was the most important part.  So I took my time and scuffed the whole bed.  The Herculiner went on very easily and dried.  Just over 2 years old, and it still looks like it did when I put it on.  And it has taken the abuse.  The most abuse it has taken to date is when I hauled over 25 tons of 3/8" crushed stone.  All that loading and unloading of the stone and there isn't a chip in the liner.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 28, 2012)

That's a lot of shoveling Shaun!


----------



## bcfarms (Oct 2, 2012)

I recommend the SEM Rock-it liner kit.  It is a spray in kit and comes with everything you need minus an air compressor.  I used it on my mason dump and it has held up really well.  I routinely get 3 tons of stone loaded in it at the quarry and the only places that there is any chipping is where I have hit it with a sharp edge of metal going to the scrap yard or where I missed prepping the bed in a couple of spots. 

I found that the kit didn't cover quite as much as I was hoping but I sprayed it on pretty thick.  I highly recommend masking off the entire truck when you go to spray.  I didn't and getting the overspray off was extremely difficult.


----------



## bcfarms (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## ericalar001 (Feb 1, 2017)

Pallet Pete said:


> I have done so much research into diy bedliners that I have discovered they all seem good if you prep right. I would however like others to weigh in with there experiences on this topic. Duplicolor makes two bed liners one cheap low end and the other higher end with kevlar for strength. My hitch on my restoration was so rusty that I ground it down used rust converter and then rust encapsulator paint then top coated with three layers of Duplicolor Bed Armor with Kevlar. It sure seems to be strong and my hitch looks like new too ! The Ranger is going to get the floors coated with bed coating in place of the carpet then have deep rubber mats where the feet go just cuz we live in Michigan land of salt ,snow and of course spring and fall mud. I am sick of cleaning the carpet's . The truck bed is going to get bed lined s well but I would like to know what you guys used and how it worked out before I go farther as they all seem to be right in the same price range .
> 
> 
> Duplicolor Bed Armor 100 usd
> ...



I have use Herculiner bedliner on truck. It looks great. And I am happy after use of Herculiner.

It protects my truck from scratches and umwanted damage.

This bedliner from Herculiner has more thickness.


----------



## cpttuna (Feb 27, 2017)

I used Dupli Color bedliner from Oreilly  auto parts. I used  on the underside of my jeeps mostly. Good stuff and with military 10% discount you save about $7 a gallon. I just put plastic down on the driveway and get under the vehicle with a brush. I think it would do a good job on a truck bed with proper prep and 1 light and 1 heavy coat. if you decide to go with it and are not a vet, find someone who is to but it for you.


----------

